# $$ NOS Chrome, Gold 14x7 Daytons, Chrome 15x8 Cragar 30 Spokes, Chrome Dayton K/O's $



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

I’m positive that this will be a complete waste of time, but offering these up on here before they go to eBay in a week or two for more money. Please don’t message me with any trades or bs offers. My prices on here do include free shipping TO THE LOWER 48 STATES with insurance and tracking so take that into consideration…. Also they are available to local buyers. Everyting is located in Cleveland, OHIO. PLEASE MOST IMPORTANTLY. READ READ READ. I think I have explained everything in detail. Any PM’s asking questions like PRICE, LOCATION, TRADE or any other dumb shit will be deleted without response. OK without further ado… Here iz info and piks of da itemz 4 sellll:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*UPDATE 1/14/14 STILL FOR SALE ------- $3,700 Shipped to the Lower 48!!! Hawaii or Alaska More!!! AT THIS POINT I AM NOW LOSING MONEY ON THESE!!!!!*

Set of FIVE (5) Triple Gold/ All Gold Center, 14x7 Reverse Stamped Hub Daytons in NOS unused immaculate condition. These rims are fun just to look at, they are simply beautiful. As any of you who would be seriously interested in these know they are NO LONGER MADE since Dayton quit doing anything Gold. Each rim is of course individually serialized. 4 Rims start with 97 and one 96. So these are coming up on close to 20 years old. A collector’s item at this point, but would really set that show car off if ya know what I mean! 

Come with 5 NOS Chrome Adapters (3 Left, 2 Right) with the GM 5x4.75” and 5x5” Lug Patterns, and 5 NOS GOLD Embedded Logo 3 Ear Knockoffs.


These have been kept in climate controlled storage (aka the spare bedroom) since I’ve owned them. When I received them I inspected them, soaked them down in WD40 (They had the original oil all over them) And put them away. I spent I don’t know how many hours this past week preparing them for these pictures. I started by rinsing each rim with hot water, then switching to warm, then cool, then cold water. Then spraying generously with DAYTON WIRE WHEEL CLEANER, and rinsing them again with lots of cool water, before blow drying them with compressed air, NEVER RUBBING OR TOWELING THE GOLD AT ALL. Finished by polishing the barrels with a chrome polish and here you have 5 sick looking mirror reflection gold and chrome D’s. On the knockoffs I used the same procedure, never polishing or wiping the gold. 


Only three MINOR issues… (1) One rim has an almost nonexistent slight “flat” spot that is so minimal you can really not even see it, I only felt it when I was polishing the lip/barrels and that’s how I noticed that. This was not mentioned to me when I purchased them, but I am pointing it out. I tried to close in on it in the picture below with the closeup of the lip and the two stickers, it is just above the stickers area. Again, barely noticeable. I can basically guarantee this would not affect the rim holding air. It is totally minor. (2) Two of the backs of the rims have some light corrosion on the back inside of the hubs, where the spokes connect to the hubs. Would not even be seen if the adapters are placed into the hubs. (3) Some very very light rub marks on the ears of the knockoffs from the original foam paper that was stuck to them from 1996/97 until 2012 when I obtained them. So I think that’s pretty understandable. I never tried rubbing or polishing so this may come out. Also some very small glue marks from the sticky foam paper on the ends of a few of the ears. May clean off easily with jewelers cleaner but I will leave that up to the buyer


Graphite Grease Included For Knockoff/Adapter Threads. 
Have 3 of the 5 Original boxes, other two were damaged, will provide two other Dayton boxes and will be shipped Fed Ex inside Fed ex boxes


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

NEXT UP is a set of FOUR NOS Unused All chrome 15x8 Cragar 30 Spoke Star Wire Rims. These probably won’t get any interest from the lowriders but I wanted to put them out there anyway. These are in impeccable MINT CONDITION. The chrome on them is stellar. The hub areas which are usually pitted, even lightly on other NOS sets I’ve seen over the years are in absolute pit free, perfect shape. The chrome looks like it is fucking dripping on these, its so smooth. The barrels also have a deep chrome, perfect shine to them. The spokes are incredibly shiny and nice as well. I’m gonna go out on a limb and say another set of these in this condition or nicer probably dosent exist! THESE ARENT MADE ANYMORE. Impossible to find in this condition!


No bends or dents ANYWHERE, only issue is one very SMALL nick on the outer edge of one of the rims, it looks as if another rim was knocked up against or dropped on the edge as the nick is about the thickness of the edge of a typical steel rim, about 1/8” wide. Does not affect the roundness of the rim or will affect it holding air with a tire mounted. Very very small! This of course was not mentioned by the seller at the time when we purchased these years ago but I wanted to point it out.


Rims have the slotted 5x4.75”/5x5” lug patterns. 2 Rims have valve stems installed on them.


They come with 4 NOS unused Cragar Center Caps


Only thing I do not have are the original boxes, they will be packed safely in wheel boxes from a different brand.

*SOLD!!!!!
*


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

LAST UP is a New, Unused Set of 5 Chrome 2 Ear Authentic Dayton Wire Wheel Knockoff Caps. Recessed Chips with white METAL Dayton “Flag” Chips Included. Not the cheap Plastic Ones. These were special order by myself, waited 6 weeks to get them. 


3 Left, 2 Right, Verified All Threads are good on a good set of left and right adapters that I have


Only MINOR flaw is a small defect in the chrome on the back edge or one of the caps, near the threaded part. This is not rust, just a small area where the plating did not adhere to. I did not really get concerned by this since it would never be seen or noticed and all the other chrome around the area was secure (no flaking off)


Original Boxes, Graphite Grease For the threads Included


Heavy! American Made Quality Knockoff caps made in house at Dayton Wire Wheel in Dayton, Ohio.


Will Include Original Receipt
Retal is $65 each for caps, $50 for the metal chips. (I got them for $40 each) Invoice was over $575 after tax and shipping, save a little money and get them now instead of waiting like I had to. My loss your gain


*SOLD!!!!!*


----------



## dalstunter (Sep 24, 2007)

Im here in Cleveland. .....wish I had the loot for those ears. Good luck on your sales


----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

dalstunter said:


> Im here in Cleveland. .....wish I had the loot for those ears. Good luck on your sales



me toooo:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Very nice stash bro. G/l on sale.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Beautiful fuckin stash man. Won't have a problem selling them that's Forsure 

TTT


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks guys, appreciate the positive input


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I dont think dayton made those embedded kos in 96. Nice set. I would have left the original spray on em. I had a set of triples nos i sold about two yr ago.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

very nice stash :thumbsup:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

Original spray made them look like crap. I was a little nervous when I obtained them, I spent a lot on them and had to see at some point what they truly looked like. Glad I did cus damn they look good. Anyway when someone else gets them they can soak them down in WD40 to store them if they choose. That's what a Dayton rep told me to use, and said its the same stuff they use.


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

And rims are dated 96 and 97. These may have remained in their warehouse until they were actually purchased by someone a few years later. I have LRM's from 98 or 99 with Dayton ads that I think advertised the embedded k/o's, around the same time they were advertising all knockoff wire wheels coming with chrome adapters


----------



## LOWELLRIDER (Apr 4, 2005)

Good dude to deal with. 
TTT


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

Pm'd


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

TTT New Prices


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

83Cizzoupe said:


> And rims are dated 96 and 97. These may have remained in their warehouse until they were actually purchased by someone a few years later. I have LRM's from 98 or 99 with Dayton ads that I think advertised the embedded k/o's, around the same time they were advertising all knockoff wire wheels coming with chrome adapters


the later build date on them rims show the high level of "QUALITY" that dayton WAS known for. much different story today
those are the the rims, and the shine i remember seeing


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks Mr. 59

Also if there's any interest in just the 5 rims OR just the 5 knockoffs I might spilt up if the price is right


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

*NEW PRICES AGAIN *:uh:* >>> I WOULD LIKE TO SALE THESE SOON!!!*


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

Buy them


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

Set of 5 Gold Center 100 Spoke STAMPED DAYTONS still for sale!


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

83Cizzoupe said:


> Set of 5 Gold Center 100 Spoke STAMPED DAYTONS still for sale!


NEW PRICE YET


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

$3,675


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

*NEW PRICE 4/30/2014 $3,500 For the Set of FIVE Goldback Daytons with All accesories. I'm now losing quite a bit on these! Had a serious buyer I was holding them for but that fell through. I would like these gone soon. This is an incredible price on these. How often do you see a set like this still???*


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

2500??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Txt me pls 832 228 0230


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

I would contact high end builders like Bowtie Connection, Homies Hyd,Mario's Autoworks,Super Natural, Ultimate Hyd. ,Lowlife they probably have customers spending big $$$ on cars and want the best wheel to go on their car.....just an idea..


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

Midwest thanks for the heads up... I figure any of those cats would spot this by now if they we're looking for something like this. I am definitley limited as far as potential buyers. If I have to I'll just keep sitting on them while they go up higher in collectibiltiy and value. It's not like I'm losing the roof over my head or anything, just that their taking up space in my spare room while they should be on a show car.


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

Lone Star thanks but I need more out of them than that


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

$3,500 Set of 5 with Accessories, $2,900 Set of 4 with Accesories


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

S O L D


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice bro!!
Bout dam time..


----------

